# Gran Turismo 5 - Online racers?



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 12, 2012)

Any one else race on line?


----------



## no-no (Sep 18, 2012)

No, I was all excited when it came out only for my dreams to be crushed at realising :

a : I don't have enough time these days to get a decent car or learn the tracks well enough to compete
b : I'm pretty shit


----------



## 8ball (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm still going through the basic races - doubt I'd be any good against the online obsessives.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 18, 2012)

8ball said:


> I'm still going through the basic races - doubt I'd be any good against the online obsessives.


we race for fun...

there's 3 camps of online racers:

the obsessives - well nigle if you tweak the throttle response cable with the 3 iron stanley wrench and add a + 2 aero package with a 3/4 fuel ratio and soft tires then you can actually increase your PP

The shoulda bought and xbox twats - haha twat you cant race, yeah barry let's ram this newbie into the pits and smash his car up, that'll be hilarious...

and the fun sprint racers - oi oi, these cars at this level winner stays on don't be a dick or you'll get kicked... 

or as they're known in the game


Race for real 

Shuffle races 

or Race for fun

Can you guess which one i won't do...  hint not the first two... 

you can set up handicap races too which means that you get a better car, more chance and can stick driving aids on etc...  

I'm not good against the online obessives but it's an easier way to earn cash than by doing the same old races over and over again and it also helps to see other peoples cars and tunes to find out how to make that nightmare of a car handle well...  

no no everyone's shit at some point but competing against others you'll find some are better some are worse than you pretty much all the time...

(though I have to say the kids on there are usually the best drivers of all damn them and their long school holidays to practice)...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 18, 2012)

Plus I'm at the point where I can give cars away if there needed. So if your up for a race come join us...


----------



## 8ball (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm up for a race for a bit of fun, though I'm not very good and I don't really understand the multiplayer.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 19, 2012)

8ball said:


> I'm up for a race for a bit of fun, though I'm not very good and I don't really understand the multiplayer.


like the solo player but instead of the other cars being AI they are real people...

user name is predictably GarfieldLeChat on PSN add as a friend and go to my lobby, on most nights...


----------



## souljacker (Sep 19, 2012)

I'll add you tonight Garf, might manage to get on around 10ish, username is johnwark78


----------



## 8ball (Sep 19, 2012)

So how does that work - do we pick a car from our own garage with a points limit or do we all use the same car.

Will add both of you and pop into lobby if I can figure out how* - you can tell I know nothing about this online lark, can't you? 

* - incredibly, I am an 'IT professional' IRL


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 19, 2012)

cars from your own garage based on either performance points or horsepower (usually performance points) or from the recommended selection (ie like in the solo player in arcade mode you can choose cars you don't own but won't be tuned... then it's a simple lap based race... there's shuffle racing which is more 'fair' but populated by the type of players who you'd rather hadn't gained literacy let alone skills to get on line and play games (lot's of noob, let's ruin their game fun cos we're twats types...)

as for how to do it add me on PNS then go into the solo game and you'll get into the GT life screen then look for the community tab and scroll through til you find my user name and then select lobby press x and it'll say do you want to join in garfield's lobby select yes and it'll take about 2 mins to connect (not my connection the game is very slow to load these things grrrrrrr.... ) then you're in if we're racing then it's likely they'll  be a few chatting or maybe none if it's serious bizness but in between it's like any other social chat room type event with text and voice support... winner picks the pp some aids are disallowed to make it fairer on all and every few races you get to vote to change track so if you're having a nightmare day on one track you might get one you're better at... 

no one's allowed to use the monster cars and we've banned nordshilffe because it only causes arguments, people aren't allowed to bump you or ram like in dodgems but it's racing and accidents do happen (just say sorry if you hit someone and don't deliberately try and take someone out) the exception to this is nascar which is basically dogems and just a muck about rather than racing of any real kind...  

best races tend to be in the slower cars because then everyones crippled by the same amount handicap wise (most people tune cars within an inch of their lives and then forcing them to only drive slower ones means no one shit car is better than another)... largely it's about close racing and the dog fights rather than woooo look how fast I go... find a car which suits you and your skill level and then just learn it...

best thing to do is pick an FF which are the most stable (front engined front wheel drive) and work up from there to fr (front engined rear wheel drive) and then on to MR (mid engined rear wheel drive) or the bizarre  rr (rear engine rear wheel drive) or other oditities stay away from the big names which might seem like yes I'm driving a massive powerful car until you hit the corner at which point you're in the sand and having a hellish time getting back on track... then just pootle round at worst you'll get some experince points and level up quicker and some cash, so long as you remain in the race even at the back you'll get a few grand and this allows you to get more cars... there's tuning sites for most cars so you can learn to set up your car to a basic level then the rest is down to your driving style on line...

some use wheels, some have full rigs they've spent a shed load on, some just use a pad and trounce the lot of em (our best racer at the moment is a 12 year old girl who kicks all the lads arses and has to leave at 8:30 cos her parents want her in bed by 9!!funny watching the rare occurence of a girl playing a computer gaming kicking arse and all the usual fnar it's a bird bollocks stops  )  it doesn't matter what level or age gender race you're at so long as you race clean and fair  that's the only real rules... 

see you there...


----------



## 8ball (Sep 19, 2012)

I have no voice thingies so will be pretty much mute.

I like FR cars usually - suits my ham fisted 'driving' style.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 19, 2012)

nsx would be your friend then...  pretty much impossible to spin...


----------



## 8ball (Sep 19, 2012)

That was fun - might try with a bit less alcohol in my system next time


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 20, 2012)

lol  you weren't bad, though I'd grab the settings from Vett'e for that Ford GT http://www.gt5-tuning.com/index.php?title=Ford_GT_LM_Spec_II_Test_Car make it less tail happy... 

souljacker playing on line is like doing a gig you can practice with your band in the garage and get tight but what you learn live will make your off line better... again with more exp and cash you can try different cars... some cars are a dog to drive some you just will click with and love... it might also help to turn down the traction control whilst this makes it harder to control initially it will mean the computer isn't interfering with your driving and throwing the car into odd slides at in opportune moments


----------



## 8ball (Sep 20, 2012)

Cheers for those settings (though I do like the GTs craziness tbf).
I think what I need is an idea of what tracks you've got in mind so I can learn them first...

Why have you banned Nurburgring (not that I'm any good on that)?


----------



## souljacker (Sep 20, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> lol you weren't bad, though I'd grab the settings from Vett'e for that Ford GT http://www.gt5-tuning.com/index.php?title=Ford_GT_LM_Spec_II_Test_Car make it less tail happy...
> 
> souljacker playing on line is like doing a gig you can practice with your band in the garage and get tight but what you learn live will make your off line better... again with more exp and cash you can try different cars... some cars are a dog to drive some you just will click with and love... it might also help to turn down the traction control whilst this makes it harder to control initially it will mean the computer isn't interfering with your driving and throwing the car into odd slides at in opportune moments


 
I had a shocker but to be honest, thats the first time I've played the game without all the driving aids. I might try and do some offline races tonight with all aids switched off before trying again. Great fun though. There was a moment at Monza when I *almost* caught up with you, but then spun out again. That shortcut penalty at the Monza hairpin sucks though. Its not really a shortcut when you've driven into a wall!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 20, 2012)

yeah everyone on line complains about that short cut penalty, 20 seconds for what is in essence a crash into the barriers and it's in consistant too... 

most regular players have complained on GTplanet grand turismo (polyphony digitals own GT site) and there have would you believe been 4 updates to the online which have amended it but it's still terrible. 

What everyone wants from on line is no real penalties for going wide and hitting the sand you've already got one you've gone off and into the realistic sand which has slowed you down so you're not going to maintain the place but heavier penalties for ramming rubbing and deliberate crashing of opponents it's what is consistently asked for... but until the rules are changed or more likely GT6  comes out that's the way it works... bummer and stoopid but like some sports there's rules which everyone agrees are dumb but can't be changed.... 

It'd be better if the barriers weren't concrete but foam or such then I'd understand the big penalty but as they aren't ... 

anyway you learn it's there and don't hit it...  

ASM, active braking etc are worth 5 sec's a lap consistently  so these are banned, driving line is taken off because it means that those younger members of the PSN are usually only the ones who can drive and aren't immature who come in (driving line usually being used exclusively by learners or children) TCS is allowed as is ABS as both are part of the cars real potential set up... TCS is generally inadvisable above 1 as it effects the car and causes more skids and lock ups as it locks the wheels to prevent wheel spin thus makes braking into corners harder even with abs...  setting your abs to high will mean that your braking at high speed but then exiting more slowly and in a hard to control because you've not decreased entry speed sufficiently ... 


TCS off abs 1 is the general standard on line though for a while I was doing quite well with TCS 4 or 5 abs 1 but in the end you'll still be 2 or 3 seconds slower than someone without it...


----------

